# Travel Talk > Travel Tips >  how to go USA

## surendra1

I want to move USA pls tell me the best trip adviser and flight where i could book my flight tickets one of them i know is:http://us.makemytrip.com

----------


## JulieReeves

You first need to find a job and then only you can apply for visa.You can contact people concerned like American embassy etc


Hotels in Lebanon

----------


## Potemneyt

Very good andinformativeexchange..Thank you!

----------


## tranzysmitha

you can take knowledge of internet and than you can go in usa because in usa is very big and many states , you want to go usa you are belonging other country you need passport visa and plane tickets. it is compulsory for travelling.

----------


## sankalppatil732

Apply for a nonimmigrant visa if you want to visit the U.S. temporarily. You can apply in person at a U.S. Embassy or Consulate, or apply for a nonimmigrant visa online, and schedule an interview at the embassy or consulate.

----------


## davidsmith36

Nonimmigrant Visas - Apply for a nonimmigrant visa in the event that you need to visit the U.S. briefly. You can apply face to face at a U.S. International safe haven or Consulate, or apply for a nonimmigrant visa on the web, and calendar a meeting at the government office or department.

----------


## KindaichiShota

You can find the total process in a website called as below.

usa . gov / enter - us

All details are given there.

----------


## Srilu Uppari

Firstly book your tickets advance so that you will get your tickets at lower price. As there are many trip advisers to book your tickets online you compare the tickets on each different sites and choose lowest airfare.

----------


## HokuAppsKarl

First, apply for Visa & get the USA information through google after that move to USA.
mobile application designers | mobile application development platform

----------


## Srilu Uppari

There are different ways to immigrate to the USA. You can apply in person at U.S.Embassy or consulate.

If your looking to how to cheap flight to USA then visit Indian Eagle travel portal to get you tickets.

----------


## wesleyjones

Apply visa, make a passport, get a information online whats the process of go to USA.

----------


## wesleyjones

Try makemytrip website. you will get all idea How to go USA.

----------

